# pond pump power cord is too short



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

The manuf. of this pump, Beckett, does not make pumps with longer cords than the 6' I got. I need 14'.

The old pump was a Little Giant. I'll be asking them about getting a new pump.

In case that doesn't work out - 

Does anyone make a weatherproof {not waterproof} box that protects the union between one extension cord and another extension cord?

Does anyone make a weatherproof splice kit to lengthen extension cords? This might use a plastic container that you fill with waterproof material that stays flexible. After the material sets you remove the plastic shell?

Maybe I can do this with a 12 vac pump so the safety rules for cords are relaxed somewhat?

No wonder this pump was only $25 at HD. 

What a hassle.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you open the pump up and hook 14' of SOW cord directly to the pump? The problem with an extention cord is, it's not supposed to be used for a permanent installation.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Another option: I did this for a small pond I installed. Run a conduit to the pond and install a duplex GFCI receptacle close enough to where you need it mounted in a protected while in use box.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/electrical.shtml


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are nice on the jobsite, Griz, but you can't use it for a permanent install. We use wire nuts or butt splices with 3M Scotchkote and heatshrink tubing, but it has to be in an approved splice box. IMO, installing an outlet might me just as easy as burying cable and installing a splice box.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks to all. :thumbsup:

I did find a slightly larger pump for about $50 includ. shipping, w/an 18' cord.

It finally turned out that the rotor was stuck on the old pump so I freed it with a nail and put the whole thing back together. I'll bring back this new pump to HD and next time look more carefully at the cord length which is not marked on the outside of the packaging. 

BTW, I fished this old pump out of the garbage can at the hardware store where I used to work, it already had years of use on it, and so now maybe once/year I have to give the impeller a push. It's on a timer with a GFCI, both inside the basement.

Thanks for this splice cover device bookmark and the 3M Scotchkote. These will someday come in handy.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

Not sure how it works where you guys work, but if we cut a plug off to use heat shrinks, the device is now an unlisted device and illegal for permanent electrical installations. Of course, Washington is pretty stupid for most of these types of things.

We use butt splices & heat shrinks for deep submersible pumps without an issue. Get the clear heat shrinks so you can tell if it's a good seal or not.


----------

